# March meeting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So we have let February slide by with all our freezing weather. Good riddance to the freezing weather!

Would anyone like to visit a big rock yard for our March meeting? I found a great one in Mansfield. He gets rocks from as far away as Antarctica. He says he has the best selection in TX. (Surely he wouldn't lie!..) We could all meet there first or at a restaurant and then there. What do you think?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The rock yard could be cool. I need some good stuff for my tank.  

I'm also looking into getting permission to host a meeting here at LAERF. Once I know I'll let y'all know. One thing I think is of fundamental importance to us as a club is to have an in-depth discussion of this White List legislation and find a way that we can participate in the project to the benefit of hobbyists. I personally feel the importance not only as a hobbyists, but also as a professional in the aquatic plant/invasive species research and implementation field. DFWAPC and the former NASH are two of the greatest resources available to shape the statute now and in the future. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh I see that things can move without my intervention!

I should make my silence about the meetings a habit. It will probably be for the best!

I got quite a bit of plants to give away. Quick, organize a meeting!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry Niko. I didn't' mean to steal your thunder. :moony: You are our fearless leader.=D>


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh no!

For some time now I've been wondering what will happen if I don't post the usual "Ok, it's this time again, who would want to host?". In February I lost track of the time, but also partly I just wanted to see how is it going to work if I don't try to initiate a meeting.

We will be having a meeting in March for sure. I'm looking forward to it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*March meeting ....yea! 
I'll be in Houston Mar. 20-21, so if it is any other weekend I can make it.
*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone want to go to San Marcos? We could do both rock yard and the river, I just want to collect some plants. Also hiking around we might find some rocks.

I've got a ton of plants too: brazillian pennywort especially, got some of that fast-growing aquatic grasses that Niko gave me, urgh I am terrible with names


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

What about next weekend at the rock yard and a restaurant? Can you arrange that if we agree on that date, Tex Gal?


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Alta - are you thinking Saturday or Sunday? Hopefully you say Sunday  Anyone else have a preference, or another date/place in mind??


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunday is better for me, but I can bow to the group decision.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I can do a week from this coming Sunday.

~Phil


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually, truth be told - a week from Sunday is probably the best for me too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I will call the rock yard and see what their weekend hours are. Been talking to Niko. He says to do the rock yard and restaurant. I'll call the rock yard and find out what their hourss are. When I last checked with them they were going to start Sunday hours in March. I have some rocks I bought last time I was there as a sampling to bring to show you all. I'll bring them to the restaurant.

There are lots of restaurants a very few miles away at 287 and Debbie Lane. Pretty much any fare you want, sandwhich shops, On the Border, Applebees, IHOP, Pizza and many more.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> I can do a week from this coming Sunday.
> 
> ~Phil


Hey Phil! nice meeting you today at Niko house. Can't wait to go to my first meet!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Y'all have fun!
*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Help! Must have meeting before plants take over! ;-)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Meeting is for March 21st, I think. Niko will be announcing soon.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I just paid my yearly fee, will I receive any kind of email notification or just keep my eyes on this forum?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep your eyes on this thread. I think you get a separate email with address details but this is the best way to keep notified of the details.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:attentionOFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT for March meeting. Spread the word! :blah:

*March 21st, 1PM*. We will begin at the Tex Mex restaurant On The Border and then proceed to the Rocky's Stone and More a few miles away. On The Border has a lunch special for 6.99 that is huge!:hungry: The stone yard has rocks from as far away as Antarctica! :smow: They have some amazing rocks.\\/ The addresses and phone numbers are below. It promises to be a fun meeting. :grouphug: I'll bring some rock samples to the restaurant so that you can see a smidgen of what they offer. eep:

On The Border
(817) 405-0839 
2001 Highway 287 N
Mansfield, TX 76063

Rocky's Stone & More, Inc
817-473-3110
7973 Rendon Bloodworth Road (FM 1187)
Mansfield, TX 76063


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I start work at 1 on the 21st.. Boo on work. Next month!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Msapp1 said:


> I start work at 1 on the 21st.. Boo on work. Next month!


Oh! How sad! This is gonna be a fun thing! So sorry!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I have posted this on DFW Fish Box! Woo Hoo!! I will be there!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Anyone from Plano, Allen, McKinney wanna car pool?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be coming back from my honeymoon on Saturday! See you guys there!


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Military Drill weekend! Lame... maybe next month! Have fun you guys..


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

My plant wishlist for the meeting:

Pogostemon helferi/Downoi
LUDWIGIA GLANDULOSA
Ammannia latifolia
Hyptis lorentziana
Lindernia sp.'India'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'
Cyperus helferi
amania bonsai (true bacopa?) I have one stem that's healthy...

Ludwigia arcuata

Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'
Nesaea triflora
Nesaea pedicellata
Crinum calamistratum
Aciotis sp.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

If anyone has some of these they could share, either at the meeting or otherwise, I'd appreciate it! Thanks, Jon


Alternanthera reineckii
Blyxa Japonica
Echinodorus tenellus
Marsilea Spp.
Taxiphyllum Alternans


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> Anyone from Plano, Allen, McKinney wanna car pool?


I'm in Plano, and can drive if needed. Anyone else? :flock:


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

darnit! something came up... can't make it this time. Definitely next month!

vacaloca you got PM!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

March meeting for DFWAPC is POSTPONED until next Sunday - same time and place due to freezing weather and rain. Please help spread the word!

I talked to Niko this morning and we doubt anyone would want to freeze. There could be freezing rain as well. So hopefully we will all be able to meet next Sunday, March 28th.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Bring bags, I'm bringing a boatload of plants!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT for March meeting. Spread the word!

March 28th, 1PM. We will begin at the Tex Mex restaurant On The Border and then proceed to the Rocky's Stone and More a few miles away. On The Border has a lunch special for 6.99 that is huge! The stone yard has rocks from as far away as Antarctica! They have some amazing rocks. The addresses and phone numbers are below. It promises to be a fun meeting. I'll bring some rock samples to the restaurant so that you can see a smidgen of what they offer.

On The Border
(817) 405-0839
2001 Highway 287 N
Mansfield, TX 76063

Rocky's Stone & More, Inc
817-473-3110
7973 Rendon Bloodworth Road (FM 1187)
Mansfield, TX 76063


----------

